# pullin up this hardwood floor..?



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

I was sent these pictures asking if i could tile the bathroom floor. I have zero experience with hardwood floors. Can anyone give some insight to what its going to take to pull up the hardwood? Should i recommend just tiling over the wood? I cant go see in person its about 8 hours away. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I suggest have a tile contractor visit and get a estimate and info.

www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like a lot of glued down stuff. Should be super easy. Heat and pop off. Also, that is one sorry arsed job from the original floorer.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Cdat said:


> Looks like a lot of glued down stuff. Should be super easy. Heat and pop off. Also, that is one sorry arsed job from the original floorer.


I don't think its glue down thats original hardwood flooring


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> I don't think its glue down thats original hardwood flooring


I'm thinking sarcasm is the operative word in the post.

www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## JK Floors (Mar 15, 2009)

Ask them to remove some of the trim and see what it takes to get some of the exising flooring off, then take another picture. I'd hate to travel 8 hours to a job (I assume this is a friend or family member) only to find out there is a lot more involved than originally expected.

Putting in a nicer floor might make the existing vanity and toilet look worse. If they're going for a quick change, consider skipping the tile and glue down some vinyl. It seems they are going for a nicer look so I might suggest doing more than just the floor. Easier to replace vanity, toilet, and floor at the same time than piece by piece.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Whatever, that is a sweet toilet, if they want to get rid of it, let me know.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

wopachop said:


> I cant go see in person its about 8 hours away.



...why are you even considering it then?

Mom & Dad's place?


----------



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

its a friends parents house. considering the job because my broke ass will take any work i can find. 

they are way too old and frail to be pulling up pieces of hardwood and taking more pics. i would feel bad having a tile contractor go waste his time and give info when there is no chance he will score the job. 

so i feel dumb but i cant tell what are jokes and what aren't.....is hardwood like this glued down? ive only seen guys installing planks and using that gnarly hammer to drive nails at an angle into the tongue and groove section. 

if i do rip it out what should i do about the section where tile meets the hardwood in the doorway?

oh yeah theyre getting a new pedestal sink and toilet. thanks again for any advice. Tony


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

And people wonder why I don't answer my phone for tile flooring anymore!!!


----------



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

why is that wizard?


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

wopachop said:


> why is that wizard?


 Let me just advise you this way... Have a tile PRO do the job, you have too many questions to complete this job properly.


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

My concern there is the exsisting flooring thickness - likely 5/16" or 3/8" max, strip & parquet. It would be tough to lay a tile since the floor would need a good base.

I would go with the other suggestion - vynil


----------



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

wizendwizard said:


> Let me just advise you this way... Have a tile PRO do the job, you have too many questions to complete this job properly.


i understand your concern. pretty good at tile....just have zero experience with tearing up hardwood. thought maybe some guys here would help out.

my last bathroom....6x12 roku glass....1/2" glass mosaic....pebble stone floor.










can anyone give me some tips to tear up that hardwood please? its my friends parents and i just want to do a good job.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I think it's more a question of the tools u need. Not going to bust your chops about what you can and can't do. 

I doubt you'll be able to salvage much of the parquet and there really isn't that much any way. Plunge cut with a skill saw where you want your door line. Finish with a fein the couple inches the saw won't get. Destroy, i mean delicatley remove, everything else. Build up subfloor as needed.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

wopachop said:


> i understand your concern. pretty good at tile....just have zero experience with tearing up hardwood. thought maybe some guys here would help out.
> 
> my last bathroom....6x12 roku glass....1/2" glass mosaic....pebble stone floor.
> 
> ...


I gotta say that is a nice looking job :thumbsup:


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

wopachop said:


> i understand your concern. pretty good at tile....just have zero experience with tearing up hardwood. thought maybe some guys here would help out.
> 
> my last bathroom....6x12 roku glass....1/2" glass mosaic....pebble stone floor.
> 
> ...


 Not a bad looking tile job, I do wonder what that bench is in the shower. Ain't no way that qualifies as a seat. Well, maybe for a 6 year old.

That seems to be Parquet flooring. There are so many possible ways that flooring could be attached, it's not possible for us to tell you how to remove it. It could be snaplock floating. It could be glue down, it could possibly be nailed, I wouldn't count on that.

It all falls down to is the subfloor within tolorances for tile application? Leave the flooring, install backer, tile the floor, install a transition at the doorway. Or vinyl!


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

We did something similar a few years back in a basement bath due to some plumbing in the way on the floor. 

Originally framed it with a shelf at shoulder height per clients request then changed it after they decided it would be better at a lower height to facilitate leg shaving. :laughing:


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

J F said:


> We did something similar a few years back in a basement bath due to some plumbing in the way on the floor.
> 
> Originally framed it with a shelf at shoulder height per clients request then changed it after they decided it would be better at a lower height to facilitate leg shaving. :laughing:


 That makes sense, I've never run into a situation of that nature. In my mind it would just be more logical to make it a full bench seat. 2 birds and all that.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

It would've eaten up too much space for the h/o, at least in their eyes...and they're writing the check.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

J F said:


> It would've eaten up too much space for the h/o, at least in their eyes...and they're writing the check.


 I can see that point. Great work BTW.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

gracias...I just gc'd (did framing and trim too)...good tile and glass guys, not to mention the painters.

J


----------



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah she just wanted a little bench to shave her legs on. 

im told there is plenty of crawlspace under the floor. so i could easily frame it up stronger if needed. 

keeping the hardwood and tiling over is an option. is it common to have a 1" transition between floors like that?

i guess there will be a transition anyway even if i did rip out the old hardwood. 

whats up im hearing lots of nice homes are choosing vinyl over tile lately...


----------

